# Bolt and Netflix issue



## TheBearAK (Nov 14, 2015)

New install of a Bolt.

When I select Netflix, it goes to the red screen and acts like it is connecting, but just sits and spins. 3 other TiVos in the house and they all work fine.

Connect to Tivo service works fine, as does Youtube, so not a network issue.

I'm not even sure how to troubleshoot.


----------



## Larry M (Jul 21, 2012)

Did you add the new Bolt to your Netflix account?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 13, 2000)

Reboot the Bolt. Unlike earlier models, it keeps the Netflix app in memory. This is good 99% of the time, because it means Netflix "launches" instantly from the 2nd access on. However, when the app gets hosed, this also means it STAYS hosed.

This happened to me once immediately after setting up Netflix on the Bolt and resolving some HDCP issues (only one HDMI port on my set supports 2.2), and a reboot was the only thing I could find to resolve it. Has been flawless ever since though.


----------



## Mendezbp1212 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have the same problem. It is a known issue with Netflix. It appears to be a HDCP conflict. Sometimes I get a Red screen for a second then it goes to an error screen and sometimes it goes straight to the error screen on all shows including non-4K shows. It will also lock up the Tivo at times.


----------

